# HARS Museum updates and sometimes requests



## N4521U (Aug 3, 2013)

Well I've been officially accepted into the volunteer workforce at HARS yesterday, the Historical Aviation Restoration Society Inc.

The link...... Historical Aircraft Restoration Society Inc

I've gone to work on the display already. 5 hours of trying to make the models on display a bit visible, more of reducing the clutter than anything. 3 cases to work with, one hardly had anything in it, and it's lighted. 

The first of the cases had things just shoved in. Can't blame anyone for it if they are not modelers. So I merely thinned things out a bit by moving some to the upright lighted case, and Parking the others so they could be seen. I think it was an improvement and some of the staff were actually looking at the displays when I had finished commenting they didn't even know some of the planes that were in them.

The second was the most cluttered. The big plastic one. Looks like it had been a display case for a ship at one time. I hope to have another shelf to put above the base inside to utilize the upper portion. All the planes in it are in rather good shape, so it was just a matter of arrangement. Everything from WWI to modern jets at 1/72nd scale. I moved some dodgey looking choppers into the upright case to make a bit of room and it all turned out okay.

The upright case I moved some rather nice planes from a fourth display case, which now can be used for some other museum goods. 

Structurally the museum is not really Finished. Still some carpentry to be done and some of the staff seem to think the main display area is part of the workshop!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2013)

Good job and well done


----------



## N4521U (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks.....

For my first request for spares, and doesn't look like I may need very many. These are the only three I have no parts for, or need parts for, for that matter.

The Canberra needs two roundels, ****30mm* or *1-3/16"* in diameter, if someone might have these it would be great. I'm gonna scuff the wings and repaint the silver, all the rest looks okay.

Corsair is 1/72nd and needs a prop.

Cat is 1/144th and needs one as well. If someone has two, I will replace both so they match.

Thanks in advance.
Bill


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2013)

Very cool Bill, congratulations.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2013)

Well done Bill, looks a lot better. That Harrier looks an odd colour though! 
Can't help with the props I'm afraid, but I'll have a look through my spare decals files for roundels, although I don't think I'll have that type in that size.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 3, 2013)

Good work Bill. I spy a vengeance


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 3, 2013)

Nice work Bill


Wheels


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 4, 2013)

Seriously, old buffalo, I am jealous.
Imagine that, a modeler and an aircraft enthusiast that has free range in a museum....
And your experience in the U.S.N. That had to be a plus.
Congratulations! 
Take lots of detail pictures for us less fortunate people!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 4, 2013)

Take a look at the website, if you need any pictures? No problemo.

There is a Tony fuselage under construction there as well !!!!!!
Will post a photo one day.


----------



## rochie (Aug 4, 2013)

got some of those roundels left over from my Harrier kit will check sizes for you Bill


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 4, 2013)

Can't help with the props either Bill, wrong scale for me but the roundels I'll check out in the morning, they would be a Type 'D' me thinks. If I have luck I'll text you.

As for getting in on the ground floor of HARS me old mate, bloody well done, I know you been hanging on a thread waiting this news. You going to have fun old chap.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2013)

Just checked my decals files Bill, and no luck I'm afraid. Got smaller ones, and bigger ones, but nothing near that size.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 4, 2013)

*Paul*, I hearya. I would never have believed I could land this kind of volunteer work. I have to admit tho I owe a lot of it to this forum. The help I have gotten to build my skills to the level I am at. I would never have offered my help at the museum without the help from here. 

Thanks for lookin for the roundels guys. Unfortunately I have to *cover the old roundels* as I can't get under the lines decals and get them off, so I gotta coverem.

The *Corsair* prop I used one from my B-24 that I replaced with resin.

The *Cat* is a rather odd ball one as it's 1/44th scale..... it will be a while I 'spect!

Gotta go in today, I left my _lunch bag_ and there's a chicken sandwich in it!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Terry*, I'll get a shot of the Harrier forya when I go in.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 4, 2013)

Congratulations on the volunteer opportunity Bill! Can't help you with the spares though sorry.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 5, 2013)

Andy, if no one hassem, no one hassem! May have to buy a sheet, volunteering is Fun, and expensive.

So here's a pic of the Jump Jet *Terry*. Sometimes ya just gotta laff out loud. I dropped the bl00dy thing puttin it back. So I returned 3 repaired, and bring one back To repair. Looks like it was painted with House paint it's so thick. Do you recognize the markingsTerry? I'm thinkin of strippin it and a repaint. Don't know if the paint will come off tho. 

Don't know if I could find a sacrificial kit for parts.
***Decals are Sky models 48 028 Harrier
***Kit could be Airfix


----------



## rochie (Aug 5, 2013)

i got some roundels for you Bill, 19mm diameter, from an Airfix 1/48 EE Lightning kit !

will get them off to you soon as.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 5, 2013)

*I made a typo error matey..... shoulda been 30mm!!!!!*

Sorry for my sillyness.


----------



## rochie (Aug 5, 2013)

no worries mate


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Andy, if no one hassem, no one hassem! May have to buy a sheet, volunteering is Fun, and expensive.
> 
> So here's a pic of the Jump Jet *Terry*. Sometimes ya just gotta laff out loud. I dropped the bl00dy thing puttin it back. So I returned 3 repaired, and bring one back To repair. Looks like it was painted with House paint it's so thick. Do you recognize the markingsTerry? I'm thinkin of strippin it and a repaint. Don't know if the paint will come off tho.
> 
> ...


Looks like it's 1 Sqn Bill, the first with harriers. Maybe it's supposed to be winter camouflage, where a distemper white was painted over the grey, when operating in northern Norway.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 5, 2013)

I'll try looking for some photos of 1 Sqdn Terry, just for curiosity sake.

I measured it and it appears to be 1/24th, but can't find these decals anywhere in 1/24th.
I'm having to pin everything to get it back together. Seems it;s been dropped and fixed many many times.
Lots of thick pasty looking stuff holding it together. 
I'm using 1.2 styrene rod for the hanging things and 1.5 hollow brass tube for the landing gear legs and wing tip.

I sure do know how to make work for myself!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2013)

Yep, looks like the old Airfix 1/24th scale scale Harrier GR1 kit, since re-released as a GR3.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 5, 2013)

And................ ta da

After another search I have found a picture of XV788 on airliners.net which is quite a web site.
But whoever built it got all the hanging stuff realllly wrong! And.... no refuel snorkel! 

But I sailor on re-assembling the beast.


----------



## rochie (Aug 10, 2013)

Bill, will get the 30mm Roundels in the post on Monday.

just plain to busy at work to get to post office !


----------



## Airframes (Aug 10, 2013)

Good find Bill. That's the early Harrier glossy paint scheme, from the late 1960s, with the SNEB pods inboard, where the drop tanks would normally be, leaving the outboard pylons free for bombs, and also fitted with the two 30mm gun pods under the fuselage. The re-fuelling probe was a 'bolt on' part, fitted as required. 
The later scheme was the 'wrap around' grey/green camouflage, with blue/red roundels and fin flash. When on winter exercise in Norway, the grey areas of camouflage were over-painted in washable white distemper.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 10, 2013)

Wow.... now that information is something I never expected. So it seems the builder was pretty specific for the scheme, amazing. I guess this would be reason enough to include this with the model? I may make up a little card to go with it, yes? Thanks for that.

Yesterday back to the museum. I spotted a display cabinet hidden away, about 7-8 feet long, two shelves and the bottom. I'm gonna check and see if I can snaffle it for the model display. 

Took a photo of an engine cutaway we have on display. 

Another of the work platform for the Black Cat if someone may be interested in making one for a Cat. 

And the back view of the DHC-4 Caribou, and a view out the back!!!!! Yeo, 20 of us volunteers signed our lives away for a 40 minute ride up the coast. Ooooooo, I was one of the lucky ones. And I've only been there for two weeks!!!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 10, 2013)

This is really cool Bill, like a big ole candy store. Very envious.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Aug 10, 2013)

Great stuff Bill, and congrats on the ride in furniture van !


----------



## rochie (Aug 12, 2013)

30mm roundells in the post Bill


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 12, 2013)

Gees how cool would that be!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2013)

Good stuff Bill!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks Karl.

Museum Friday. 
I have located a better cabinet for model displays and have been given the okay to use it. So now I can get rid of that dodgey big plastic thing.

I'll be meeting up with the co-ordinator for filing the original drawings from de Haviland!!!!!! They are being scanned and a library will be made available.

I'll be taking some photos of the Tracker S2F-G if I can get inside access, otherwise just outside stuff. Wings are off and will try and find the outer sections.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 16, 2013)

*Updates;*
And so today went in to the museum. Cleaned up and moved the cabinet in place and got all the models in place. Still needs glass for the second shelf and will have to see when I can get them. 

I found out the bloke who made most of the 1/72nd stuff was a retired RAAF Sgt. He had made one of every type of RAAF aircraft, plus these. The others were donated to another museum and the balance came here by his widow. I have to make something up for him as well.

The big propeller is on a hand made round engine, the particulars are kinda sketchy. The cylinder heads rotate with the prop. He madethe prop as well. It actually ran before it was donated to the museum. I have to find out about it and make a small information sheet for it.

Now that I have these cases sorted, it will be time soon to put the word out locally for some donations of Aussie marked airplanes that saw service. I want to have a case of "stories". Built kinda like our GB's with a personal story behind the plane.

*Of interest;*
Found out the G model Tracker is owned by one of the volunteers. He wants to get it back to Taxi condition. Got a couple of serviceable round engines, but no papers, so flying on them is not possible. It used to be a USN aircraft and flew off the Kittyhawk at one time before coming to the RAAF. I have about 30 photos I took today, but cannot find the thread on the Tracker build to post some Thumbnails.

Talking to a lot of the volunteers today, there are a lot of old model builders at HARS. Couldn't believe the number of guys that are happy someone is finally taking care of the exhibiting of the models. 

I shot a couple of pics of the Saber!

*Request*****
One of the 72nd DC-3's needs props, anyone got two extra? 
Or, what other plane used the same prop? I'll get an after market set.

"That is all"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice! I'm so jealous!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 16, 2013)

Great stuff Bill. That engine looks like it might be a scaled-down Bentley or Le Rhone rotary engine, as used in the Sopwith camel, but hard to tell at that distance.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 16, 2013)

I heard Bentley mentioned. 

BTW, the bottom photo is looking down the throat of the Saber.

I don't think it's that difficult becoming a volunteer of a museum David, just have to have the free time.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2013)

Good stuff Bill!


----------



## hub (Aug 16, 2013)

Bill
are you still looking for roundels for the Canberra?
I have some from the Airfix kit that measure 30mm
cheers 
Mike


----------



## N4521U (Aug 16, 2013)

hub said:


> Bill
> are you still looking for roundels for the Canberra?
> I have some from the Airfix kit that measure 30mm
> cheers
> Mike



I think I got them covered. They should be in the mail. 
Your offer reflects the quality and generosity of our forum. 
Thanks for that. Thanks for looking in.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 25, 2013)

No roundels yet............ 

*News......*

Joined the local *IPMS* yesterday afternoon at their monthly meeting. About 40 members showed. Interesting group of good people. Put out the word on the forum, none had heard of us so we may have one or two stop by for a looksee which will be nice. 
They have a couple of raffles, and a dealer or two usually show up and I got some gun barrels for the Lanc!!! They have a Theme for each meeting, it was helicopters yesterday. They give a certificate for the best of the theme entries brought in for the meeting........... What the...... My SH-60H Won????????? Next month is Spitfires, I gotta couple I can take in! See photos attached of some of the display.

The Pres had me make a pitch for the museum. I asked for any Aussie marked aircraft the members might have as "overflow" that could be spared for the museum. I want to have a case for these with credit given to the builder. I had a couple express interest in doing this, so I am off and running. I'm trying to find a way I can Acquire another case for this display.

The fun just gets funner!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 25, 2013)

Congrats on the win, Bill. Your "volunteer" services seem to be paying off for the museum.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Aug 25, 2013)

Good stuff Bill, and well done with the 'win' Certificate.


----------



## rochie (Aug 25, 2013)

Congrats Bill, hope the roundels i sent show up !


----------



## N4521U (Aug 25, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff Bill, and well done with the 'win' Certificate.



It's only because of the examples, and encouragement from this forum! and I am chuffed!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 25, 2013)

Well done Bill!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 25, 2013)

Great news Bill. Looks like you're keeping yourself good and busy.


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 26, 2013)

Great to hear you are having the time of your life, Bill. Your talents should get good use at that place. Enjoy it.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 31, 2013)

That I am.......

Today I was at the museum, talking over the layout for some lettering on a plane.

Then I have started work on a 747 display model. Not everyone has a 747 on their dining table!!! Or get to change an 747 engine. One is missing, the second I took off to make a mold, if I can;t get one from the Kiwi model builder. It's hard to see but one of the winglets is broken, have to repair that.

The second is a rather large 707 to Overhaul. It's been relegated to be Out of sight. It really is a mess. Wings are split, paint is crazed. It's going to be an ongoing project. See the wing detail. The fuselage needs massive work. Windows, logos, markings, the lot.

The third is the most interesting. It's an Original, 1945 C-47 maintenance trailer. This is just one side, but all them tools are original RAAF issue, 1945 when the ADF took delivery of the C-47 behind me when I took this picture, and it's still flying. The Douglass logo will be painted across the doors! WIN WITH WINGS ......... Douglas.

The museum will be closed for two months for final finishing touches inside the hall and other safety stuff for visitors. I will be busy! More later.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks like you're going to be really busy Bill !


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2013)

Certainly does, good stuff Bill!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 1, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## rochie (Sep 2, 2013)

any sign of those Roundels Bill ?


----------



## N4521U (Sep 2, 2013)

rochie said:


> any sign of those Roundels Bill ?



None....... you think they went to AustRIA???? I've had that happen.


----------



## rochie (Sep 2, 2013)

N4521U said:


> None....... you think they went to AustRIA???? I've had that happen.


Shame, hope they turn up eventually !


----------



## N4521U (Sep 3, 2013)

I've started sanding the wing of the 707. Taking off that ugly crazing and it's not too bad. I guess I'll have to try super glue on the cracks in the leading edges of the fiberglass. I'll just use industrial rattle can primer which I think I will fill some of the spider webbing.

The 747 I have used some Miliput to form the winglet. I drilled a couple of small holes, made a hoop of fine wire and this is inside the Miliput as re-bar. I'll start filing tomorrow. Pictures then.

I scored today on some sign painters paint for the Piagio. I didn't want to use crap paint from the hardware. Visited a sign shop and he gave me the bottom 1/4 of a can of black One Shot brand enamels. Saved 40 bucks for a pint of paint!!!!! This is Not your run of the mill paint! And as a supplier, and he's got about 50 years supply of sign paint, I may convince him to donate a can of each color to the museum which will be tax deductible!!!!! I may have a sign shop inside the museum, whoo hoo.

Till tomorrow.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh hell............... editing can be crap sometimes.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 3, 2013)

Here's what I have done the last two days.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 3, 2013)

The museum got the right man for the job!


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice repair work Bill


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice work there Bill, and good news on the paint. I know what you mean about the cost and the quality - there's a place here in my town who supply paints to sign-writers, coach painters and the auto trade, where I used to get my coach paint for re-painting my old rally car and Land Rover. Twenty years ago, it was around £20 or more per liter !


----------



## N4521U (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks guys.
This is really testing my metal tho..... I can still screw it up.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 3, 2013)

Sure, you could. But you probably won't. And even if you do, you can always try again. I think you have the right stuff to pull off anything asked. And we are always here to help.
A wealth of experience at your beck and call! That way all of us can share in the "Museum"!
Now go get 'em old wombat!


----------



## N4521U (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for the support yah old farrrrght.

Got them deckles yesterday, they are on today!
Just have to put the little black lines onner and I can take it back on Saturday..

***I did repaint the wings silver, a rattle can from Tamiya!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 3, 2013)

See, I told you!


----------



## N4521U (Sep 4, 2013)

Too funny Paul.


----------



## rochie (Sep 4, 2013)

that looks so much better now Bill


----------



## N4521U (Sep 4, 2013)

It sure does. Lines tomorrow, deliver on Saturday.

Pick up a full size print of the lettering for the Piagio. It will have to be lettered while the museum is closed/

Have done some artwork for a 40's Douglas aircraft logo for the tool trailer and see what transpires as it has to be approved by Others.

Got some two part epoxy for the wing of the 707 so will do that tomorrow as well.

Whew.


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 4, 2013)

Big improvement Bill. Sounds like you have a full time job there.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2013)

Good stuff Bill. The way things are looking, you'll be moving a camp bed into the hangar !


----------



## N4521U (Sep 4, 2013)

It sure seems that way Glenn, Wayne...............
I had one of the members tell me they want to See me There more often!!!!!!
It's 17 buck worth of fuel to get me there and back, and since I have no Personal income, I cannot deduct it!

Got to do some straightening out down there right quick.

The kid who is flying around the world comes in this Saturday to our air field to finish the trip!


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 4, 2013)

If you're stuck for black lines, a lot of decal sheets have them separating the different options. I've used them for spitfire wing walk lines.

Geo

*EDIT:* Odd, today when I post something, I'll get a pop-up that asks me if I want to leave the page, click yes, and a double post occurs. The first one disappeared after editing, but not this one.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2013)

Model looks it's received a new lease on life Bill. Well done.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2013)

Good stuff Bill!


----------



## N4521U (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks, it will go back tomorrow and will take the 707 wing with it's progress. Speaking of which, progress photos.

By the time I had taken the first shot I had given it a pretty good sanding all over and a coat of rattle can primer. The red is my tube Bondo. I gave the split in the leading edge a good amount of two part epoxy glue and then a finish with my Bondo to smooth and shape. The engine supports had been cracking some of the finish off, so I gave it some of the Bondo to fill the paint chips. You can see where the logo is, someone has painted a room dark gray, and splashed some of the paint on the wing..... duh! It's actually coming pretty good in spite of all the crazing, that being filled and sanded. I'll have a good coat of primer when I take it back Saturday, and bring the other wing home. 

The fuselage will be a different story! 

_And finding the decals for the nacelles is gonna be a chore! Anyone ever seen these around?????_


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 5, 2013)

Try this site Bill, Airline Hobby Supplies AHS Airline Modeller Airline Modeler Scale Airline Airliner Kit Kits Model Models Decal Decals Transfer Transfers Die Cast Models Diecast Die-cast Models Modelling Tools Accessories Bare Metal Foil BMF ATP Liveries Unlimited Fl They have crap loads of airline decals and if you can't find anything, there's a forum you could pose a question or two, to....too.

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 5, 2013)

I can't find what scale your 707 is Bill, but if it's 1/144 or 1/72 how about this. It's as big as I could make it without distorting the image, but it looks like logos on the nacelles.




From this site Hawkeye Models Australia

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2013)

If that 707 is as big as I think it is (probably an ex-travel agent's shop model), then I think you might have to make the decals Bill. Looking good so far though, and should look like new by the time you're finished.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 11, 2013)

I've made the mold for the engine. I filled the hollow of the engine with clay up to the top, then pushed it on to the support still on the wing. This will keep the mold out of the inside of the engine. Made a box just oversize so as Not to use all my rubber. I attached a block to the bottom of the engine for support, and blue tacked that to the bottom of the box. This gives me an opening for pouring the plastic into the mold. Then filled it half way, well a bit over. Then two tooth picks before filling all the way when the first fill set. The tooth pick will align the halves.

Got to get some acrylic to make the part now.


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 11, 2013)

Can't wait to see how it comes out.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 14, 2013)

Went in to the museum today, lots of things happening.

1 Wasn't able to letter the piaggio, this will happen next Saturday.
2 Going to make a full size pattern for the Carabou, a wallaby sqdn logo for the vert stab.
3 Did an assessment of the Connie display models, the kind with the clear plastic so you can see inside. Have a lot of edge chips that need repair and then repaint in spots. The decals are peeling from the wings. I will make a mask, and spray paint them. This will look so much better!
4 There's an extra bench in the hangar......... I scored. It will be moved upstairs for me and I will have my own work station for modeling repairs. There are about a dozen models laying around in various states of demolition. 
5 I pressed my case for an historic model display and I have my area supes backing on it. It just might take some time for the Vice Pres to come around. I'll have to make a mock display.

So it's all happenin! pictures when my workspace is settled with some planes for repair on it.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2013)

Great stuff with the engine, and great news with the bench and display agreement so far.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2013)

Lovely work so far Bill! Looking forward to seeing how it comes up.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 14, 2013)

And...............

I have to say, if it were not for finding this forum, and the help and standards it's members builds set...............

I would not have this good fortune now.
"Luck, is opportunity.............. 
meeting Preparation"

If one has not developed the skills,
opportunity means nuttin.
For that..... I thank each and every one!


----------



## N4521U (Sep 25, 2013)

Back at HARS today, found some odds and ends for a bench. An old wood frame and two pieces of a counter top for the top, only one half is shown in the photo. 

Just for an idea of scale, the bench top is about 7 feet long! That's how big the cut-a-way Connie is. It's one wing is behind it against the wall. The tail is all chipped up at the back end and will need Bondo, sanding and paint.

The 747B standing on it's tail will need paint and new decals. The one on the end of the bench is quite nice with a good wash.

This is just the beginning. More work needed on the bench.


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 25, 2013)

Looks like you're going to be busy Bill


----------



## Airframes (Sep 25, 2013)

Great stuff Bill. As a kid, I used to be fascinated by those large-scale, cutaway models in the windows of Travel Agents - always wanted one for my bedroom!


----------



## N4521U (Sep 26, 2013)

These thing weren't around when I was a kid............. or just wasn't around a travel agency!
I've got a few days work! 
The finished bench will be about 14 feet long, and I'll need every inch.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2013)

Have fun Bill!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 28, 2013)

I think he is!


----------



## N4521U (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes I am, and now with the 1/72nd Italeri Dakota I got in the raffle for a fiver I have three to build for the display. The Connie, F-111 and the C-47 I am having even More fun!

I've got artwork underway for all three now, and someone to print them.
The forgiving thing is Nothing will be as complex to build as the Connie.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 4, 2013)

So today I went out and got the casting resin, came back and pulled an engine out of the mold. I've a few bumps and lumps to take care of. If I had a vacuum chamber it would be flawless, but alas! I have to deal with what I've got. 

I'm Almost 95 percent happy with them. They will be okay!

I'll be back on the 707 wings again soon.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 4, 2013)

Looking good!
That is one thing I have never done. Thought about it, but that is as far as I have gotten.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 4, 2013)

Very nice Bill. I've wanted to try casting resin but the price of the start up has always put me off.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2013)

That looks good enough to me Bill, and I've seen worse from commercial producers. Bit of clean up and it'll be bazzin !


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 4, 2013)

Bill, as I type, there are several Mattel Vac u forms for sale on eBay. I don't know enough about them when they were new and of course, buyer beware. This is just in case you're looking to go down that route.

Geo


----------



## N4521U (Oct 4, 2013)

Not a vacuum FORM, a CHAMBER!
It would be a sealable Chamber. A tank to pull a vacuum in. After mixing the mold silicon you put it in the chamber, pull a vacuum on it to remove bubbles before making the mold and it becomes very smooth, no pits in the cast part. 

What I have done is the easy way, but has to be repaired a bit because of the bubbles in the mold.

I'm filling and sanding. Had a big lesion on the tail pipe so I used Miliput to repair, that is out of reach and will be sanded down before priming and painting. It's going well!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 9, 2013)

So my last update on the 747 desk model...... she's done!

1)..... I had to do a little filling on a crack in the fence. Didn't want to use Bondo because of it's softness. I remembered a friend in the States built custom guitars. To fit the pick-ups into their holes snugly he used a combination of Baking Soda and Super Glue. So I thought I would give it a go. Filled the joint with the Soda and dropped the glue into it. It stayed liquid long enough to sorta smooth the mixture over the gap. It sanded much differently then straight super glue, much easier, and smoother. Worked a treat. 
2) New engine is on the left, inboard.
3) The new wing tip fence.
4) And the model complete. I just hope I don't break it on the way in to his office!

Back on to the big 707.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 9, 2013)

Impressive work Bill. The resin turned out great if you asked me and I like your filler idea. Keep the creative ideas coming!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks mate.
I hope the filler method helps the few that happen to look in on this thread. I know I will be using it again!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 10, 2013)

It's too big for my loungeroom.
I have no idea how one can collect these things to display at home. I can't decide if it's money well spent or not. This one would sell new for 750+ US! I don't have that kind of liquid assets!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 10, 2013)

Beaut job Bill !


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2013)

Nicely done Bill!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 11, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Not a vacuum FORM, a CHAMBER!
> It would be a sealable Chamber. A tank to pull a vacuum in. After mixing the mold silicon you put it in the chamber, pull a vacuum on it to remove bubbles before making the mold and it becomes very smooth, no pits in the cast part.
> 
> What I have done is the easy way, but has to be repaired a bit because of the bubbles in the mold.
> ...


What about using a large resalable container like a big Tupperware. Cut a hole in it to except a shop vac attachment which you epoxy to the box. Hook up the shop vac and you have a vacuum chamber.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 11, 2013)

There is so much vacuum pulled I think tupperware would collapse. 
However a 15mm thick plastic lid on a heavy cooking pot does work. 
There are a couple of examples on youtube and film clips of commercially available units.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 11, 2013)

N4521U said:


> It's too big for my loungeroom.
> I have no idea how one can collect these things to display at home. I can't decide if it's money well spent or not. This one would sell new for 750+ US! I don't have that kind of liquid assets!


I thought that belonged to the museum!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 11, 2013)

It does Paul, just speck-u-latin how anybody could afford to collect them.
There is a forum for collectors, some have them in storage just taking up space.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 13, 2013)

Been picking at the 707 the last couple of days. Epoxy glued the wing splits after doing a rough sand and prime to rid it of the ugly crazing of the clear coat. Again I think the splits are from dismantling the model while still On the stand. Fortunately when I did it I supported the stand, but it would have fallen over onto the wing with a big thud!

After finishing the epoxy off and priming I'll gather the two wings and compare and do some final fixing before I spray them silver. Been considering doing the two shades of silver for mid panels and leading and trailing edges. It wasn't there to begin with, so may not try to Improve anything.

I sailor on.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 18, 2013)

This wing should have been posted here!
My tube bondo to fill the deep crazing. A block sanding and maybe I can start painting silver.
So there!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 24, 2013)

Well I have received and started on the _1/48th Academy F-111C_...... Big sucker!

Now since they want these display models I build in the Landing configuration I will have pylons empty, and god help me, the flaps extended.

Now this is posing a problem. There are some aftermarket flaps and slats, but they don't have very good reviews. The older ones do, but are not available. So, off I go again, casting, molding, shaping and a-scratchin. 

The C model is a rather odd one. The RAAF wanted longer wings, so, a meter or 3 feet was added to each wing. Longer flaps and slats as well. So even resin stuff has to be added on to. Since wings will be extended permanently I can glue the wings together before I cast the leading and trailing edges. And there is a mating line in the mold of the wings where the mold was changed to add the 3 feet, rather poorly done really. So it will have to be carefully finished smooth. Pictures when I get something done.

Help here.....
*Does anyone have a good photo of a pylon with the hanger attachments???? I'd like to detail this on the pylons.*


----------



## rochie (Oct 24, 2013)

best i got, from the E model at Duxford sourced from the internet


----------



## N4521U (Oct 24, 2013)

That's what I'm after!!!!!

Brillliant!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 26, 2013)

And now................... I've got another to build, the Vampire.
At today's IPMS meeting, a member is lightening his stash and I got a 1/48th Classic Airframes Vampire for a mere 25 bucks! A steal. So now I have 4 on the bench, Connie, F-111, C-47 and now the Vamp. Overload. Now I have to find or create decals fo this one as well. 

I also took my repaired 747 to show.

But I sailor on


----------



## Airframes (Oct 26, 2013)

Great stuff Bill, and that's a nice kit of the Vampire. I have the T11 RAF version from CA.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 26, 2013)

That should keep you busy there old bean.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 26, 2013)

While I loved the range of kits that C.A. put out, they will drive you crazy with the problems of a short run kit.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 27, 2013)

On your advice, I'll make sure I'm in a padded room during this build Paul.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 31, 2013)

Since these models will be in flight in the landing config. I need a couple of 48th pilots fo the F-111.
Anyone recognize these Hasegawa pilots?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 31, 2013)

Bob and Larry?


----------



## N4521U (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh man! shaking my head.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2013)

No, they're Jim and Felicity!
See my response to your post in the Modelling section, Bill.


----------



## rochie (Oct 31, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Since these models will be in flight in the landing config. I need a couple of 48th pilots fo the F-111.
> Anyone recognize these Hasegawa pilots?



ok Bill, i checked online and the Phantom kit i have in storage has those two pilots in it so as i said in the other thread i'll go see if i can get them for you on sunday and if so they are yours my friend.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh, my mistake!
I didn't know what it was you were asking.
They look suspiciously like the Hase pilots that came in the F4B USN kit.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 1, 2013)

You guys give so much..... Thanks Karl.

Yep Paul, I knew their names....... Mutt Jeff........
or in Oz..... Dad Dave!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2013)

Paul, the same figures are in all of the Hasegawa Phantom kits, including the RAF/RN versions.


----------



## rochie (Nov 4, 2013)

Righto Bill, got the pilot figures for you so will get them in the post tomorrow


----------



## N4521U (Nov 4, 2013)

you are da-man!


----------



## rochie (Nov 5, 2013)

pilot figures are on the way Bill


----------



## w_nu50 (Nov 10, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Well I've been officially accepted into the volunteer workforce at HARS yesterday, the Historical Aviation Restoration Society Inc.
> 
> The link...... Historical Aircraft Restoration Society Inc
> 
> ...




good job.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 11, 2013)

This was posted on the HARS member forum......

Enjoy!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ie3SrjLlcUY_


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2013)

sweet Bill...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 17, 2013)

As a bit of a lark I put this list in the Stash thread. And I have one on the way from Geo, good on ya mate.
Maybe someone will be interested in lightening their stash some. This is a list of the kits I need to complete the display of aircraft in the museum collection. Only if you have a hankerin to lighten your load.


Caribou DHC-4..........Hobbycraft.......1/72
Cobra AH-1S helo......Fujimi...............1/48
Hunter FGA-9.............Academy.........1/48
Neptune P2V-7..........Hasegawa.......1/72
CAC Sabre.................(?) 1/48
Tiger Moth D.H.82......(future release ?) 1/48
Winjeel......................(future release ?) 1/48

*Thanks to;*
Geo
***Harvard.....................Revell...1/48
HARS Member
***Canberra B2..............Airfix.....1/48
HARS Member
***Connie.......................Heller...1/72
Myself
***F-111..........................1/48
HARS member
***DC-4..........................an old VAC kit 1/72
Myself again
Bf-108B..............................Eduard............1/48


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 17, 2013)

Of particular interest is his comment that they received no special training to switch from the P-38 to the Spitfire.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 18, 2013)

One less engine to worry about, just a bit more rudder for the torque on takeoff that is absent in a 38. But you do have to zig zag to see over the nose.

** If I remember hearing that the 02 is one of the few multi engined aircraft you only need a single engine ticket to fly..... cuz it can be flown on one only.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 20, 2013)

The pilots are here.................Thanks Karl, you are da man!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 3, 2013)

AT-6 got posted today Bill. Enjoy.

Geo


----------



## N4521U (Dec 3, 2013)

Very generous Geo.....
I mentioned to the Pres last Saturday that someone from the forum has donated a T-6 for the museum. Asked I pass on a thank you.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 3, 2013)

Bill, I have nothing to fit your needs. The Tigermoth will be a challenge as there are only two manufacturers I'm aware of that did one in 1/48 and both have issues. This is a very under-represented aircraft in 1/48 and it would be great if someone like Roden or Wingnut Wings did a new tool. Kinda on the hunt for one myself.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 3, 2013)

Always happy to help a brother out. I don't know what the status of this is yet...

1/48 PLT259 CAC Winjeel - MPM Production - Britmodeller.com

Geo


----------



## N4521U (Dec 3, 2013)

Intersting, had no idea anyone was even Planning a Winjeel....... had never heard of one till I got to the museum.

Andy, is okay, thanks for the hunt and info.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2013)

Bill, there's a kit of the Tiger Moth, in 1/48th scale, shown as a Future Release, from either Special Hobby or Hobby Boss, I think the former, but would need to check. Not sure when it's due out, but I'd guess sometime in the New Year, as future releases aren't normally announced too far in advance.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 4, 2013)

If you need any detail shots let me know.







Geo


----------



## N4521U (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks Geo, will do.
Had another doantion from a HARS member, 72nd Vac kit of the DC-4??????????????

I may need some drugs, never worked with a Vac kit before!!!!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 11, 2013)

Found this while looking for your P-40 "W", never noticed it on your to-do list......a CAC Wackett, 1942






Geo


----------



## N4521U (Dec 11, 2013)

Too willing to part with money Geo.
Only doing planes that we have real examples of in the collection.
They are going in 6 casses along the back wall of the main hall so visitors can kinda preview them before going thru the hangars. That's why I am having custom decals printed so they are just what they will see. Hence the new window layout in the Connie decals because this one is a Mil version and had many things different. It's not meant to be a QANTAS replica.
But I was in the Hunter Valley and a little "museum" with 3 planes had a Winjeel, a USNavy Steerman and a Tiger Moth! All were airworthy and rides could be hired..... great people and the planes were busy! Pictures attached.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2013)

Good stuff Bill!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 23, 2013)

Geo, got the Harvard today in the mail............... Brilliant, I thank you, HARS thanks you.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 25, 2013)

Glad it arrived in time for Christmas Bill. I never unwrapped it when the seller shipped it to me so the hole may have been there when I shipped it to you. Curious to see if you use the masks.

Geo


----------



## N4521U (May 3, 2018)

Wings Over Illawarra 2018 - Sydney Airshow - TICKETS ON SALE NOW!!
*Wings Over Illawarra is happening again Albion Park, near Wollongong NSW Australia
RAAF is gearing up to roar into the Wings Over Illawarra airshow ...*
And if you can't be there check out the HARS website, new aircraft added, and the wing is on the Southern Cross.


----------

